# Graffiti Effekte..(Spiegeln)..aber wie??!



## bigfella (29. Juli 2003)

hi...
hab grad folgendes tutorial gemacht:
http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/graffiti.htm

schaut euch das mal bitte an..
den 7.schritt hab ich..
schaut fast genauso aus wie das beispiel..
im 8.schritt wird das graffiti weiter verfeinert...

aber wie macht man das??
das spiegeln (die weißen kreuze.) und die blaue untermalung..
die untermalung..ist das einfach nur mit werkzeugsspitzen gemalt?
habt ihr ne ahnung und könnt ihr mir bitte helfen??
thx..für jede hilfe
bigfella


----------



## Trinity X (29. Juli 2003)

*Richtig erkannt...*

Hi,

das mit den "Spiegelsternchen" hast du richtig erkannt. Das sind stinknormale Highlights, die du mit entsprechenden Werkzeugspitzen dort erzeugst, wo es grad gefällig ist.
Die dunklen Abschnitte in der Schrift dürften ebenfalls per Handarbeit (evtl. Ebenentechnik) gemacht worden sein. Aber mal eine ganz dumme Frage....
Wenn *Du* das Tutorial gemacht hast...wieso brauchst du dann eine Erklärung dafür, wie ab Schritt 7 gearbeitet wurde  


Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (29. Juli 2003)

> Wenn Du das Tutorial gemacht hast...wieso brauchst du dann eine Erklärung dafür, wie ab Schritt 7 gearbeitet wurde



Nicht erstellt, versucht umzusetzten. Stell dich doch nicht so doof an


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Juli 2003)

Das mit dem schwarz ist ganz einfach machbar! 
Versuchs mal so: (weiss ned mehr 100 pro wie's geht da ich gerade kein PS zur Hand hab... @ Work *gg*)

- Erstell einfach eine neue Ebene in der du einen Kasten schwarz machst
- diese Ebene muss über dem Graffiti liegen
- wichtig bei dem Graffiti ist es, das die Schrift (nicht die Umrandung) eine Ebene darunter liegt
- dann klickst du mit gehaltener Alt-Taste zwischen die beiden Ebenen und es erscheint auf der oberen Ebene ein Pfeil nach unten
- das Ergebnis ist dann genau das, was dort auch gemacht wurde und ist sehr viel weniger Arbeit als das Graffiti selbst nach zu zeichnen 


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow :]


----------



## _chefrocka (29. Juli 2003)

@shadowMan

Das ist ja wirklich mal ein guter Tip!
Kann es sein, dass das im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Maske ist?!


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Juli 2003)

Ja, im Prinzip schon! Wusste nur halt den Weg aus dem Kopf ohne es gerade schnell selbst auszuprobieren 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow

P.S. Hat's denn funktioniert?


----------

